# Where NOT to buy YOUR supplements!!



## jebushascome (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi there guys! I just wanted this thread to be a place for people to warn others about some of the less favourable sites out there. I don't want others to go through what I've had to deal with, and if I'd been warned before I would have saved a good deal of money!!!

Ok I'll get the ball rolling. MonsterSupplementStore - Home - Welcome - NB this is NOT monstersupplements.com who I've had a great experience with.

*MonsterSupplementStore*, however, are shoddy. I knew it was a bit dodgy when I didn't get a receipt email of the order, and then the tracking number they gave didn't work. Then I looked on the website and there was no contact telephone number or address (which, BTW, is against trading standard laws in this country). The only way to contact them is thru their online email system, which it is almost impossible to get a reply from (altho they promise to get back to you within 24hrs). I have sent so many emails it is beyond belief, and despite paying 5 pounds for 24hr express delivery, nothing has arrived weeks on (not even an email explaining why it hasn't arrived when it should have!).

This is an utterly crap business which is best avoided. If you think I am the only one to have trouble with them, see these pages [hope its ok to put these links in, if not I'll be happy to take them off]:

monstersupplementstore - UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum

bodystoreonline.co.uk - WARNING - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums

Problems with Monstersupplementstore/Bodysource (UK) - Bodybuilding.com Forums

Anyway - PLEASE DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY AT MONSTERSUPPLEMENTSTORE.COM (no matter how cheap you think it is, it's worth spending that couple of extra quid and actually getting your order!). they also repeatedly get orders wrong and never offer refunds/returns...

I'd like this thread to become the go to place to see if the site you're about to order from is legit, so if anyone's had any other problems with another supplement site, make it known!!

thanks. x


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Monstersupplementstore.com is Bodysourceonline under a different name, check the products they have and it will confirm it.


----------



## ROKKER (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah just to confirm the last - Bodysourceonline are scammers pure and simple!!! Steer clear, I had to threaten them with trading standards and legal action (The offence they're committing is fraud by misrepresentation) before I got my money back.


----------



## boblfc (Aug 1, 2008)

currently having problems with bodysourceonline my advice stay away


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the guy who runs Bodysourceonline is a idiot stay well away as he does not give a good service......


----------



## randalbond (Nov 10, 2008)

A month and a half after the order has been made and several new dates of delivery I realized that have been scammed. last time instead of making general excuses they became quite rude. I asked them twice to give me their address which is not on their website which never happened for obvious reasons. When I challenged them about so many negative reviews they replied that it were their competitors. I'm not their competitor but a customer and my story repeats many more - big order, a month and a half later no product. Will see if I can bring them through small claims court. I know it's a hassle but somebody has to do it. Writing a review is not enough because they keep scamming their customers. My lesson is - always read the reviews, make sure their address and tel.nr. - which answers - is on the website. I'm afraid to think how much money they have pocketed already.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You've got to ask yourself why they are so cheap on certain things? When something is too good to be true it usually is too good to be true.

I know we all want to save a few pounds here and there but when ordering online it is worth sticking to companies that are known to be reliable and straight. (Like Extreme Nutrition and Better Bodies!)


----------



## zest (Apr 15, 2007)

randalbond said:


> A month and a half after the order has been made and several new dates of delivery I realized that have been scammed. last time instead of making general excuses they became quite rude. I asked them twice to give me their address which is not on their website which never happened for obvious reasons. When I challenged them about so many negative reviews they replied that it were their competitors. I'm not their competitor but a customer and my story repeats many more - big order, a month and a half later no product. Will see if I can bring them through small claims court. I know it's a hassle but somebody has to do it. Writing a review is not enough because they keep scamming their customers. My lesson is - always read the reviews, make sure their address and tel.nr. - which answers - is on the website. I'm afraid to think how much money they have pocketed already.


BodySourceOnline

Hollyrood House

3 Station Park

Baillieston

G69 7XY

I believe they also have a store at the Glasgow Fort shopping centre.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they constantly threaten internet sites with legal action for members slating their service i would love someone to take them to the small claims court


----------



## boblfc (Aug 1, 2008)

The excuse i got was the shipments got stopped by customs on the way over from america then they said because of the second delay they would send me a free discount card for future orders im just about to finish my months shift in the north sea and still no delivery if only i had seen this site before i ordered


----------



## blakey1466867944 (Aug 27, 2008)

has anyone had trouble with uk cheap supplements? i sent off for some noreteen a month ago and haunt recieved anything.its impossible to get in touch with them also.


----------



## jebushascome (Aug 1, 2008)

just for an update:

after threatening the legal action and trading standards, I was given a number to ring which took me to Wholesale Supplements Group (or something like that), and I sorted the order out in 5 mins!! I pushed for a refund on the 5quid delivery and they let me have that too so I'm chuffed.

The number is *0141 778 4304* - look after it, it took me a month to get hold of.

x


----------



## Gejon (Oct 12, 2008)

Are CheapUkSupplements a reliable company?


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Used to use tropicana fitness were pretty good. Just found a shop that sells extreme stuff got some advice from the guy in the shop and like there stuff.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

Gejon said:


> Are CheapUkSupplements a reliable company?


IME, they are yes.. they are the sister company to Bulkpowders and ive been using them for about 18months with nothing more than the odd delivery being a few days late.


----------



## Gejon (Oct 12, 2008)

I can handle a few days, cheers.


----------



## hystrix (Nov 12, 2008)

monstersupplementstore.com - i have been using them for my orders for a bout 6 months, never had problem, i always get them to deliver to my work address, duno if having that on the order keeps them more efficent but dont see how...

got me worried now lol!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

cheers for the warning, its a good way to regulate.


----------



## muscledit1466867921 (May 24, 2004)

I had a negative experience with Monster Supplement Store. I ordered 3 items, amongst which was whey. Order was confirmed, but they must have realised they had run out of vanilla flavour whey, so rather than contacting me to let me know/suggest an alternative, they just sent choc flavour instead, which I don't like. I guess they assumed I wasn't going to notice or care. When I confronted them with it, they told me they couldn't just take back the whey (and swap it for vanilla) but the whole order, which they would then refund, then I'd have to order again. I kept the choc flavour, but thought the whole thing was pretty daft. Also, during the email exchange, rather annoyingly the customer service person kept on referring to me as 'Dear Customer' rather than using my name, when I asked why, I was told that that was an order from 'above'! Great, personalised customer service, NOT!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ive tried the phone number you posted up and all im getting is engaged tone..i will keep trying...otherwise a wee visitation to the baillieston address will be on the cards for this weekend.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Bailliston is his home address, they seldom answer the phone or answer e-mails. Cheap yes, reliable no.

Its not good when it leads to stress, phone calls and uncertainty over getting your order or not.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

whats the guys name? does anyone know?

i did find it strange that i didnt get an email confirming my order or even getting an order number.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

today after i placed another order with another company for garys ON whey....the bodysource order arrived....

no vat number on invoice or even a valid phone number or email number....no "sorry the order is 2 weeks later that you expected"...nothing.

i did get the order but if they had answered my calls or answered my emails and told me that ide get it late that would have saved my gary buying more protein that he doesnt need right now....

thats him got 50 kilos of protein between what he bought from bodysource and the other company.

i hope mike devlin is reading this cos im taking all this further.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

badger24 said:


> Hey has anyone heard about ----------? I just heard about it from a friend and it really is a great website. Cheap supplements and free uk delivery. Lots of products for all types of sports. People interested in nutrition should definitely check it out!


1. You can't advertise on a public board. In case you haven't noticed the only way to fund these enterprises is via advertising. If you undercut the advertisers utility, by posting this and thus gaining free advertising, no more money from advertising, no more boards.

2. This site you posted is the most ridiculously overpriced online site ever. £4.99 for a shaker I can do better in GNC.

3. I'd have sympathy if this was a genuine post. i.e. you were a regular, you found a good website, you were sharing. But you clearly work for the site as I googled the 3 sentences and you have posted this crap on god knows how many forums as your first posts.

4. In conclusion .... **** off


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I've banned him


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

avril said:


> today after i placed another order with another company for garys ON whey....the bodysource order arrived....
> 
> no vat number on invoice or even a valid phone number or email number....no "sorry the order is 2 weeks later that you expected"...nothing.
> 
> ...


No VAT number on the invoice? Did they charge you VAT?

If so HMRC may be interested


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i dont know if they charged me vat cos the invoice only stated the order and what i paid in total for what i wanted. not even a phone number or email address or signature..basically bugger all on the paper.

the invoice will come in handy if i run out of andrex!

xxxx


----------



## Kronk (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Guys

this is my first post on this site, I noticed this thread and I've looked at this lot and their accounts, they all live in BAMPOTSVILLE and would probably be better off left alone, if you want more details I could post them up, but I get the feeling that it has the potential to cause bother, flaming, testosterone,raging ego's etc etc


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Tall said:


> I've banned him


good shout


----------



## ericssonsony (Jan 22, 2009)

Lol, funny reading this stuff. I guess there is a reason why I still buy from my local shop...


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

I ordered stuff from extreme on a sunday and it was at my door tuesday morning great service. Better body i just go there shop.


----------



## tom1988 (May 13, 2009)

hi there every1, iv been scammed by the body source man, and fortunately for me im off to glasgow next week  so i think il pay a visit to:

BodySourceOnline

Hollyrood House

3 Station Park

Baillieston

G69 7XY

and see what he has to say.

wish me luck!


----------



## GaryPatcher81 (May 30, 2009)

I've found some products I'm after advertised on 3 different sites, but don't know if they are kosher. Has anyone had any experiences of these sites? (hope it's ok to post the names - not trying to advertise for them here or anything!): protein factory, century supplements and eph weight loss.

Any info greatly appreciated - cheers!


----------



## tannedweekend (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi, placed and order with BODYSOURCEONLINE 09/10/2009

for 650GBP (silly me) received stuff for 50GBP as other supplements were out of stock.

Was given choice of useless alternatives and asked for refund

After week negotiansions refund agreed to be given in 5 days time

4 weeks passed no refund, no answers to emails.

Does anyone knows how is best to dela with situacion, what authorities should take a look at it

as 600GBP is a lot of money for me and i am loosing my patience

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Go to the consumer rights people for advice on this.


----------



## stevie365 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi everyone this is my first post.

I too have ordered some protein from bodysourceonline in october 2009 and still have not recieved it. I have sent them hundereds of emails via their internal email system because they dont have a proper one and they have never replied and they never answer my calls.

Apparently the geezer that owns this company is called Mike Devlin. I got in contact with some Lawyers up in Scotland who are investigating him but they just said to me that sportsupplements ltd owns bodysource online now so I've emailed them.

Anyway I know that he owned bodysourceonline and monstersupplementstore and they are both scam websites. I want my £40 back asap and need to know what to do now. Do I get in touch with Trading Standards, Police and how do I get in touch with a small claims court?

Thanks in advance


----------



## missuniverse 89 (Aug 21, 2009)

im looking for a genuine fat burner, any suggestions, to incorportate into my schedule of things. would love to hear your suggestions and comparisons. ( for ladies) thanks x


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

ive nearly ordered off that website a few times. thank fully i never and the one order i nearly bought never processed due to my internet.

thanks for the info.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

miss universe 89 said:


> im looking for a genuine fat burner, any suggestions, to incorportate into my schedule of things. would love to hear your suggestions and comparisons. ( for ladies) thanks x


for my female clients i favour Extremes Lean R the main reason is that it works, it also does not give the shakes or that uncomfertable feeling some ECA products do....


----------



## felakuti1958 (Jan 19, 2010)

www.cheapdiscountsupplements.com would have to be my choice of a place to avoid big time! I bought over £300 of supplements from them on the 7th January and despite numerous phone calls and emails to them havent received my goods. When I phoned their customer services number it went straight to an answering machine. I have left messages asking for a refund but have had no response whatsoever from them.

I am sure that I am not the only one to find that their customer service stinks. The only thing I can do now is to contact my bank to try and get my money back.


----------



## felakuti1958 (Jan 19, 2010)

Having read a few posts asking for information on getting your money back, if you paid by credit/debit card you can contact your bank after 30 days claiming non receipt of goods and they will refund your payment and charge back the company you purchased from.

If you paid by Paypal you can contact Paypal and raise a dispute for non receipt of goods.

I hope that this helps.


----------



## pinx (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi,

Has anybody got any info on *bodybuilding-supplements.co.uk as i ordered from them 2 weeks ago for the 1st time and although they emailed me over a week ago to say my order was shipped, it still hasnt arrived, there is no contact telephone no on their site and they havent replied to me contacting them twice through their contact section on their site.*


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If you search BMJ Trading you'll see they have a site for arthritic problems, a site for hair thinning treatments and their supplement site.

I would say to anyone DO NOT deal with a company who hide their phone number. It shows they

1. do not want to be contacted easily

2. have no sense of urgency in dealing with customer complaints

3. may not be a "real" business but someone working from their house who has set up a website and is getting the products drop shipped by their supplier

Real retailers want to speak with their customers if there is a problem needing resolved.


----------



## MakingGains1466868037 (Dec 7, 2012)

Bodybuilding.co.uk - Cheap Nutrition Supplements For Body Builders and Fitness UK Home Delivery[/url] - Thoroughly disappointing website to order supplements from. It showed the product that I wanted as 'In stock' so I went ahead and made an order on the night of Tuesday 27th Nov, only to receive a phone call the following morning Wednesday 28th Nov, from a lady who then said the product that I requested wasn't in stock, but whatever I ordered would be sent out that (Wednesday) afternoon. So I proceeded ahead and chose another flavour. By the following Monday 3rd Dec, nothing had arrived so I followed the instructions on the bodybuilding.co.uk website looking to place an inquiry about where my product was and how long until it would arrive, but to my frustrations after I had written out the email including all my details the page insisted to tell me 'The page doesn't exist' and insisted I click on the link and go back to the original bodybuilding.co.uk homepage..

As I have included the link and you can hopefully see here-- http://www.bodybuilding.co.uk/contact.asp?Confirm=1 .I ended up trying this several times, got nowhere and stared to get pretty pissed off.

(Still Monday 3rd Dec) Luckily I went through the recent calls list on my phone and tracked down the lady's phone number who originally called me to start with (to say my product was out of stock). Without this I would have been stuck because there was no way of contacting bodybuilding.co.uk!!! So I phoned and spoke to the lady, to ask her what was going on with my order, (as I have tried to contact someone through the website but it clearly wasn't working!) and she proceeded to tell me they have trouble with there suppliers but she assured me my order would be with me on Wednesday 5th Dec, and in a kind gesture she would throw in some free supplements for me being so patient....

ANWAY.. Wednesday came and went. Nothing arrived. Thursday 6th Dec came... and went, and as soon as I got back from work at 5.30pm I decided to ring this lady again to see what the s**t was going on with my order, having already been told it would have got to me 2 days ago! All I got back was more spew about how there suppliers were late and kept letting them down blah blah blah. She then told me to check my account as I might have been given a refund, but she wasn't sure.. I asked her what name should I look out for on my account so I could identify that the money going in was from bodybuilding.co.uk, But she had no clue what name they used in order to refund the money back into the persons account. And no it wasn't bodybuilding.co.uk! From there I told her I had, had enough,..I thought the whole way they dealt with their customers was complete shambles. She might as well have been born yesterday, because she couldn't tell me anything. Not even the name the company uses to refund there customers money back into their bank account. She was utterly useless. The company was utterly useless.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Four years latter and they are still trading poorly? How do they find customers!!


----------



## PowerBody (Apr 20, 2011)

Did you pay through credit card or Paypal or what? with credit cards you can open up a claim after i think about 8 weeks and get your money back if your item hasn't arrived,


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It's not the same people as the first posts were about.


----------

